# Foxes :(



## SnoopandWolfy (Oct 28, 2010)

So I live in central-London were foxes are rife, and every so often when I take my dog out for a walk I occasionally (every fortnight or so) spot one within the square I live. 

Tonight I saw one and i knew Wolfy would chase it because he'd probably chase it. I was with my brother so I just chased the fox down a 30mish path and when i caught up with it, it turned and hissed, and ran off. 

I worry one time I'm not going to see it and it's going to jump out and attack Wolfy. Does anyone who know about Foxes think this is likely? Or when realistically a german shpeherd puppy is going to frighten off a fox? I know with humans they will always run but what if Wolfy corners it? 

Anyone else have any problems with wild animals and your dogs?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

We have coyotes around. I was scared when my Wolfie was small, and even though I am sure he's bigger than they are now, I am still worried. They lured a 90 -100 lb weimeraner away, on the next street over from us, and the pack killed him.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

we have foxes around here but the deer are what concern me the most. The deer will stalk you. A couple streets over, a Saint Bernard was attacked by a herd of deer why his owner was walking him. The foxes tend to stick to the trees and stay out of the neighborhood.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Aren't foxes the size of large cats? Unless rabid, I highly doubt they'd prey on something 5x it's size.


----------



## SnoopandWolfy (Oct 28, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> We have coyotes around. I was scared when my Wolfie was small, and even though I am sure he's bigger than they are now, I am still worried. They lured a 90 -100 lb weimeraner away, on the next street over from us, and the pack killed him.






KZoppa said:


> we have foxes around here but the deer are what concern me the most. The deer will stalk you. A couple streets over, a Saint Bernard was attacked by a herd of deer why his owner was walking him. The foxes tend to stick to the trees and stay out of the neighborhood.


those two stories are awful  



Lucy Dog said:


> Aren't foxes the size of large cats? Unless rabid, I highly doubt they'd prey on something 5x it's size.


Well I worry because my puppy is so young and if a fox is cornered I imagine its going to be quite viscous.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Deer attacked a big dog - those deer must have been crazy it would seem!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

We have possums, raccoons, squirrel, deer, foxes, chipmunks, and rats....big nasty one's Zoe killed her first rat while still with her breeder in her yard right in front of us. Knowing she was mine I freaked and called the vet because she had only one set of shots and no rabies- she was fine. She has learned leave it when I'm watching at least and most animals are smart enough to self preserve and run off when she comes lurking. However, I had quite the scare last night as I watched her chase, catch, shake, and begin to fling and catch something I could not make out. I ran out screaming drop it to see this big ole rock leave her jaws and a very confused puppy face. Yes the big dummy killed a vicious rock


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

If you happen to have foxes in your yard, watch out for mange. All it takes is a fox to be in your yard. Be sure to get the preventative from your vet, especially if you are running across them on your walks. Have friends who live in the country and unfortunately, have had to deal with mange from a fox in their yard. Best advice, keep your dog on a leash if you know foxes are around. They have nasty bites, especially if they get cornered.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> we have foxes around here but the deer are what concern me the most. *The deer will stalk you. A couple streets over, a Saint Bernard was attacked by a herd of deer why his owner was walking him.* The foxes tend to stick to the trees and stay out of the neighborhood.


 
WHAT!!!!! Are you serious?! I have never heard of that happening and that's really scary!!!


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

Foxes tend to be leery of anything bigger than themselves. They are meat eaters but scare easily, unless you have one with HUGE cojones. They will stand their ground. If a fox gets cornered and feels threatened and can't flee, it will fight and use teeth.
I have a family of foxes in my back yard, 6 of them and have since the beginning of this year which is why I have experience with them. I did a lot of research at the time and made sure there was no way my dogs could get loose. I now have a good sturdy fence between me and them and when we're outside the fence, they're always on leash for their safety.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We have many coyotes in this part of TX- not conducive to a fox population since they compete for the same food source. I would imagine foxes would be less aggressive than coyote/wolf populations. And we have a very healthy deer gang here- our last shepherd Omy was stared down and challenged by a buck grazing with his herd. She charged but quickly realized he meant business and retreated- deer are not to be underestimated! But back to the original question- I don't think a fox would be a danger to a gsd, unless in a dire situation


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Foxes are by far my favorite animal. 

I absolutely love them and even though it is wrong I would love to own one one day.

I would never let my dogs chase a fox, I would never chase a fox.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Deer attacked a big dog - those deer must have been crazy it would seem!





PupperLove said:


> WHAT!!!!! Are you serious?! I have never heard of that happening and that's really scary!!!


 
i am dead serious. The deer around here are crazy. Zena and i used to do midnight walks and we were followed home by a herd of deer one night. I've never had good experiences with deer but when they start stalking you its freaky. Zena kept a very close eye on them as they followed us. If they got closer than she was comfy with, she would turn and growl and go into very large scary dog barking and they'd back off a bit. That Saint Bernard that got attacked didnt make it and the owner was in critical condition for about two weeks. When the guys go out in the field, they have a "deer" crew most of the time that works at keeping the deer away from training fields while they're all out because the deer are seriously an issue. Deer are one of the few animals with fur that scare the heck out of me. they're mean and very dangerous! What makes the ones here even worse is they always have an out but seem to like confrontation.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Zoeys mom said:


> We have possums, raccoons, squirrel, deer, foxes, chipmunks, and rats....big nasty one's Zoe killed her first rat while still with her breeder in her yard right in front of us. Knowing she was mine I freaked and called the vet because she had only one set of shots and no rabies- she was fine. She has learned leave it when I'm watching at least and most animals are smart enough to self preserve and run off when she comes lurking. However, I had quite the scare last night as I watched her chase, catch, shake, and begin to fling and catch something I could not make out. I ran out screaming drop it to see this big ole rock leave her jaws and a very confused puppy face. Yes the big dummy killed a vicious rock


[email protected] killing the viscious rock. 

During the summer, we had a possum living in our shed out back. Neko dragged it out, possum played dead and he just dropped it and left. 

So, they dont seem very dangerous. He did kill a baby Possum one night, it was awful He also killed a snake, that was pretty gruesome, too but I guess his prey drive just kicks in, this garden snake had lived in my yard for 2 yr and had never bothered us I was hoping he would get the RATS. I hate them!
I dont think a Fox would attack a dog, theyre quite shy and misunderstood from what Ive read. 
but...Coyotes scare me. My aunts GSD was killed by a pack f them. 
We have had Coyotes sighted in our area, we have a big nature preserve up the road and I wish they would stay there!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

We had coyotes at the last house we were in. The show up at dawn and dusk. All you have to do is yell at them and make your self big and they run.

Personally I would rather have that than scorpions which we have in NW Las Vegas. My last dog tried to pick one up so in the summer at night I have to go out and check the patio before we let the puppy out.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

The coyotes were out in force the past couple of nights, drives DJ NUTS !!! I guess the cool weather in Central Texas gottem whooping and a hollering !


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Foxes are the #2 carrier of rabies here in the USA (skunks being the #1). They're bad news.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

wow,

i have never ever heard of deer attacking people or dogs for really any reason at all, in fact they all seem to be very afraid/skiddish around here. what's in the water in those NC forests? lol

I actually saw 2 BIG bucks on my hike this weekends. they looked at us, we looked at them and kept on hiking


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

WOW I didn't know skunks are no. 1 carrying Rabies!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> WOW I didn't know skunks are no. 1 carrying Rabies!


Hey I saw a "drunk" skunk about 2 weeks ago! He let me get super close to him so I could take pictures (what? I've never seen a skunk so up close before, I figured I'd take a couple of pictures). He was walking weird, at least to me he was walking weird and he was out in the sun! It was like 11am when I saw him. Is that weird?


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Nah ... skunks travel all hours of the day or night or at least they do here in Texas ! The " drunk " part not so sure about. He may have been bitten by a snake, injured by a car or maybe the affects of rabies or other illness ...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> wow,
> 
> i have never ever heard of deer attacking people or dogs for really any reason at all, in fact they all seem to be very afraid/skiddish around here. what's in the water in those NC forests? lol
> 
> I actually saw 2 BIG bucks on my hike this weekends. they looked at us, we looked at them and kept on hiking


 
i dunno. The animals around here are wacky. Even the dogs kinda lost their minds when we moved here. The water tastes terrible so maybe it really is the water?! The deer used to stay away from cars but now whenever anyone goes out after dark, the deer seem to have taken a liking to playing chicken. they're bad news here. one good thing about NC (the ONLY good thing about NC) is i havent smelt or seen a skunk in the almost 4 years we've been out here. Back home could always smell them.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> Hey I saw a "drunk" skunk about 2 weeks ago! He let me get super close to him so I could take pictures (what? I've never seen a skunk so up close before, I figured I'd take a couple of pictures). He was walking weird, at least to me he was walking weird and he was out in the sun! It was like 11am when I saw him. Is that weird?


 He may have just been woken up by something. Depends on what "walking weird" was. At any rate it is not a good idea to get super close to a skunk, even if he seems friendly  Skunk spray is extremely hard to get out of clothing, skin and hair. And when it's fresh, it smells bad enough to make you nauseous. At the grooming shop, dogs who have been sprayed months ago still smell like skunk when they get wet.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

AgileGSD said:


> He may have just been woken up by something. Depends on what "walking weird" was. At any rate it is not a good idea to get super close to a skunk, even if he seems friendly  Skunk spray is extremely hard to get out of clothing, skin and hair. And when it's fresh, it smells bad enough to make you nauseous. At the grooming shop, dogs who have been sprayed months ago still smell like skunk when they get wet.


He waddled, he stubbled but only once so I dont know if he tripped or what. He was super cute though, I thought he looked kinds small, maybe like a teenager or something, but then again that was my first up close skunk? I like the smell of skunk :blush: but I dont think I would want to wear it.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

If it is really weird, you might also think about Rabies - that is also a sign of it when they lose their caution of humans.


----------

